# HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !



## Kamrum (8. April 2010)

*HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

Tag zusammen,
seit geraumer Zeit brummt mein Lüfter der HD5870 (XFX , Referenzkühler) beim Bootvorgang und verschwindet erst 10 Minuten nach dem Booten.
Habe den Lüfter eindeutig ausgemacht als Geräusch verursacher.(Lüfter kurz angehalten und das Geräusch verschwand beim kurzen anhalten des Grakalüfters.Kam dann aber wieder wenn man den Lüfter wieder loslässt) 
Habe während des Geräusches beobachtet das der GPU Lüfter nur mit 1000RPM  läuft.Sobald das Geräusch verschwunden ist läuft er mit 1150RPM.

*1. Ist es ein normales Phänomen welches sich wieder von selbst legen kann ? *
(An einigen Tagen kommt es nicht vor ! Mal 1-2 Tage hintereinander dann wieder 1 oder 2 Tage ruhe , usw. .)
*
2. Hat schon jemand mit solch einem Problem zu kämpfen gehabt ,wenn ja was hilft ?

3. Kann der Lüfter komplett ausfallen ?

Danke vorab für mögliche Antworten. 
MfG Kamrum

*


----------



## Dr.Speed (8. April 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner HD4870 (Palit). Diese ist nach dem Booten immer mit 50% der Höchstdrehzahl gelaufen.
Mir hat die Instalation der ATI Tray Tools geholfen. Dort habe ich zwei Profile erstellt. Eines für den 2D betrieb (20% Drehzahl) und eines für den 3D Bertrieb (Drehzahl auf Auto). Dann war das Problem behoben. Ich hoffe es hilft dir auch.
Ansonsten habe ich nach dem Umzug auf Windows 7, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt die ATTs noch nicht für Windows 7 funktionierten, mir jeweils einen Silentwing vor den eigentlichen Lüfter gebastelt. Dadurch wurde die GPU Temperatur im Idle gesenkt und der Lüfter dreht nicht mehr auf.


----------



## kenji_91 (8. April 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

oder du machst einen bios flash.
hier im forum gibt es ein sehr gutes tutorial


----------



## Kamrum (8. April 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten.

Nur mein Lüfter dreht ja nicht hoch sondern ist irgendwie langsamer und macht diese Geräusche. Brummen , hört sich sehr ungesund an.

Und kommt halt unregelmäßig vor im normalen Betrieb ist kein Brummen vorhanden , alles normal auch die RPM. Nur halt beim Booten und kurz dannach ist das Geräusch da.

UPDATE: Heute war ebenfalls wieder das Brummen zu hören (5-10 Minuten nach dem Booten verschwindet es und es läuft alles normal...)


----------



## Kamrum (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

Weiterhin besteht das Problem beim Starten des PC's. 
10-15Min kratzt/brummt der Lüfter laut vor sich hin und die Drehzahl ist dabei auch etwas niedriger als normal. Nach den ca. 15Min ist Ruhe. Kein kratzen oder ähnliches mehr, auch nicht während längerer Spielesessions.
Meine Fragen an euch sind nun : 

*1. *Die Grafikkarte ist letztes Jahr (ende Oktober) gekauft worden bei Alternate (mit komplettem PC der mithilfe des PC-Builders dort zusammengestellt worden ist). Ist auf ihr noch Garantie drauf oder nicht ?
*2.*Wenn noch Garantie auf der Karte sein sollte, wie lange dauert ein Umtausch im Regelfall ?


Würde mich über antworten sehr freuen 
MfG Kamrum


----------



## Doom (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

Also eigentlich sollte da noch Garantie drauf sein.
Ich würde einfach bei Alternate anrufen und dehnen dein Problem schildern.
Also bei mir hat der Umtausch 3-4 Wochen gedauert .


----------



## Kamrum (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

Danke für deine  schnelle Antwort.
3-4 Wochen ^^ naja , hoffe meine alte 8800GT packt 1680x1050.


----------



## Doom (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

Das wird schon .
Ich hab jedoch vergessen zusagen das sie meine Graka zu Sapphire geschickt haben. Wie sie nun bei dir vorgehen weiß ich natürlich nicht. Aber länger wird es denke ich nicht dauern.


----------



## Kamrum (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

Ok das beruhigt schonmal 
Hattest du ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Lüfter ?


----------



## Kamrum (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

Vorab sorry für Doppelpost.

*Kann die GF8800GT in 1680x1050 noch genug FPS bringen bei BFBC2 , ArmA2 etc. ???*

Denn weiß nicht wie lange die HD5870 noch läuft und habe mich etwas umgehört und meist dauert so ein umtausch wirklich *4-5 Wochen*. 

*Ist das Problem mit dem Lüfter klackern immernoch vorhanden bei den neueren Modellen ???*

Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen.


----------



## Doom (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

BEI BFBC könnte es knapp werden aber ich würde die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen bevor noch irgendwas passiert....


----------



## Folterknecht (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

Hi!

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner 5870 nur ausgeprägter. Das ist vermutlich so wie bei mir ein Lagerschaden. Ich hab mich für nen Nachrüstkühler entschieden, aber das hatte ich eh vor.
Dieses Rattern/Brummen wird mit der Zeit eigentlich nur schlimmer, bis irgendwann der Lüfter ganz ausfällt ... .

Ende des Monats erscheint der Accelero XTREME 5870 von Artic Cooling. Der ist leise und hat ne gute Kühlleistung (ist praktisch ein modifizierter Xtreme GTX 280). Einzige Frage ist wie gut er die SpaWas kühlen wird. Preis dürfte so um die 45€ liegen.
Ich hab den Accelero GTX280 auf meiner GTX260 gehabt. Der war sogar unter Last leise und die Kühlleistung war top, nur die SpaWas hätten besser sein können.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## Kamrum (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

das hört sich ja sehr interessant an. 
Vor allem die Kühlerleistung die ich bis jetzt so gefunden hab sieht extrem gut aus. Und das die Paste direkt drauf ist sorgt bei mir für eine kleine Sicherheit.
Habe noch nie einen Lüfter von einer Graka getauscht.
Solch ein Lüfter wäre etwas für mich, denke aber das die Garantie dadurch flöten geht oder ? 

Was muss man beim Wechsel zu diesem Kühler beachten ? 

Werden mit dem Kühler alle Komponenten der Graka ausreichend gekühlt ?


----------



## Folterknecht (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

Garantie geht flöten beim Wechsel des Kühler, nur bei EVGA ist dies nicht automtisch der Fall (bauen aber nur NV).

Bevor ich hier jetzt lange Erklärungen abgebe - es gibt genug gute Reviews zum Accelero Xtreme in denen auch die Montage erklärt wird. Wichtig ist erstmal, daß Du 1-2 dieser Reviews liest und Dich im Zweifelsfall genau daran hälst.  Passendes Werkzeug: Schraubendreher mit nem Bit der paßt, ansonsten nuppeln die Schrauben ab; Radiergummie und Feuerzeugbenzin oder Isopropanol zur Reinigung; eventuel noch ne Tube Wärmeleitpaste (nicht leitende z.B. MX-2) falls Du den Kühler noch mal runter nehmen mußt. Plane für die Sache ruhig 1-2h ein, Du wirst zwar nicht so lange brauchen, aber in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.

Wenn Du den orginalen Kühler ab hast wirst Du sehen wo Wärmeleitpads zwischen Bauteilen und Bodenplatte angebracht sind. Dort müssen dann auch Kühlkörper (die im Lieferumfang sein sollten) angebracht werden.

Das wäre es im Prinzip schon alles , allerdings würde ich Personen die über kein handwerkliches Geschick verfügen, generell von so was abraten.


----------



## Kamrum (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*



Folterknecht schrieb:


> Garantie geht flöten beim Wechsel des Kühler, nur bei EVGA ist dies nicht automtisch der Fall (bauen aber nur NV).
> 
> Bevor ich hier jetzt lange Erklärungen abgebe - es gibt genug gute Reviews zum Accelero Xtreme in denen auch die Montage erklärt wird. Wichtig ist erstmal, daß Du 1-2 dieser Reviews liest und Dich im Zweifelsfall genau daran hälst.  Passendes Werkzeug: Schraubendreher mit nem Bit der paßt, ansonsten nuppeln die Schrauben ab; Radiergummie und Feuerzeugbenzin oder Isopropanol zur Reinigung; eventuel noch ne Tube Wärmeleitpaste (nicht leitende z.B. MX-2) falls Du den Kühler noch mal runter nehmen mußt. Plane für die Sache ruhig 1-2h ein, Du wirst zwar nicht so lange brauchen, aber in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.
> 
> ...


Was könnte denn schiefgehen ?


----------



## Folterknecht (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

Wenn Du die Karte nicht behutsam behandelst, könnten einzelne Bauteil abbrechen. Man faßt die Karte folglich nur am PCB an, nicht an einzelnen Bauteilen wie Kondensatoren oder so.

Wenn man leitende WLP benutzt und nicht aufpaßt, kannst Du einzelne Teile elektrisch verbinden, die nicht dazu bestimmt sind. 

Nach fest kommt lose, dann ganz viel Arbeit - d.h. die Schraube ordentlich anziehen, aber nicht mit Gewalt.


Im Endeffekt behandle das Ding wie ein rohes Ei, nicht wie einen russischen Traktor.


----------



## Kamrum (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*



Folterknecht schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Karte nicht behutsam behandelst, könnten einzelne Bauteil abbrechen. Man faßt die Karte folglich nur am PCB an, nicht an einzelnen Bauteilen wie Kondensatoren oder so.
> 
> Wenn man leitende WLP benutzt und nicht aufpaßt, kannst Du einzelne Teile elektrisch verbinden, die nicht dazu bestimmt sind.
> 
> ...


Was Hardware angeht bin ich ehh übervorsichtig. 
Beim Tausch der WLP von der Northbridge habe ich auch 2h dagesessen weil ich mich lieber einmal mehr als einmal zu wenig entlade (Heizkörper). 
Was mir bei dem Kühler nur komisch vorkommt das man nen Radiergummi braucht Oo Wie genau soll man sich das vorstellen ?


----------



## Folterknecht (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

Wenn Du Dir mal ein paar Reviews durchliest, weißt Du wo zu man nen Radiergummie braucht


----------



## Folterknecht (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...arctic-cooling-accelero-xtreme-gtx-280-a.html

Ich hab sowohl den Radiergummi als auch Feuerzeugbenzin genutzt um die Karte zu reinigen.


----------



## x-coffee (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

ich kann nur bestätigen, dass rattern/brummen kommt von einem lagerschaden! das lager hat zuviel spiel, und beim anlaufen ist das fett im lager kalt/unregelmässig verteilt. wenn sich das fett erwärmt kommt es an alle stellen und gleicht das spiel wieder aus. also: garantie einholen.

zum reinigen geht auch spiritus.


----------



## Kamrum (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*



x-coffee schrieb:


> ich kann nur bestätigen, dass rattern/brummen kommt von einem lagerschaden! das lager hat zuviel spiel, und beim anlaufen ist das fett im lager kalt/unregelmässig verteilt. wenn sich das fett erwärmt kommt es an alle stellen und gleicht das spiel wieder aus. also: garantie einholen.
> 
> zum reinigen geht auch spiritus.


Kann in so einem Fall der Lüfter irgendwann auch komplett den Geist aufgeben ?


----------



## Doom (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

Das kann ich nicht genau beantworten aber ich rate dir tausch das Ding um die paar Wochen wirst du locker überstehen.


----------



## Folterknecht (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*



Kamrum schrieb:


> Kann in so einem Fall der Lüfter irgendwann auch komplett den Geist aufgeben ?



JA - Er kann!


----------



## GTA 3 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

Das Problem hatte ich auch mit meinem Geforce 8600 GS! Wobei das ein normalen Lüfter hat und kein Radial. Lag am Kugellager, hab die Karte verkauft.


----------



## watercooled (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: HD5870 Lüfter brummt während des Bootvorgangs !*

Also das ist auf jeden Fall ein lagerchaden. Habe das Problem auch bei einer alten 6600GT im zweit PC bei der geht das allerdings nur ca 30sec lang. 
Kann da eigentlich irgendwann der Lüfter kaputtgehen?
Es ist aber schon seltsam das bei einer Graka ein Lagerschaden schon so früh uauftritt...


----------

